# Please Add Expedition to the Ruins of Castle Greyhawk



## GVDammerung (Sep 7, 2007)

Please add Expedition to the Ruins of Castle Greyhawk (Wotc) to the reviews database.  I would like to post a review.

Thank you!


----------



## GVDammerung (Sep 10, 2007)

Little help?


----------



## Crothian (Sep 10, 2007)

Got it!!  Sorry, sometimes I miss things so if that happens just bump it after a few days and I'll eventually get off my ass and do my job!


----------



## GVDammerung (Sep 11, 2007)

Many thanks!


----------

